# Experienced Physician Coding Compliance Auditor looking for full time remote work



## NMHall (Feb 22, 2013)

Experienced Physician Coding E&M Auditor/Educator looking for full time remote employment. 

My ideal job would be working full time from my home office coding, auditing, creating documentation reports/educational materials and/or limited in-person education.

I have experience auditing paper charts and many different electronic medical records.  I also have experience using Intelicode auditing software.

If you have a position that is suited to my skills and experience, please feel free to e-mail me.  Thank you!

NANCY M. HALL, CPC, CCS-P, CEMC
hallnm17@aol.com

EDUCATION/CERTIFICATIONS/SKILLS:

* Bachelor of Arts in Health Administration; completed additional nursing degree courses;  currently enrolled in Liberal Arts/Social Sciences Bachelor's program at UNC-Greensboro
* Certified Procedural Coder (CPC), Certified Coding Specialist ??? Physician Based (CCS-P), Certified Evaluation & Management Coder (CEMC); member of American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC); Health Care Compliance Association (HCCA).
* Advanced knowledge of Current Procedural Terminology (CPT), Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS), and International Classification of Disease 9th Edition (ICD-9) Coding; medical terminology; anatomy and physiology; thorough understanding of Medicare guidelines, regulatory, and compliance issues. 
* Comprehension of Resource Based Relative Value System (RBRVS) and Relative Value Units (RVU).
* Proficient in Microsoft Office, Word, Excel, Outlook, various healthcare EMR and medical billing software applications.
* Past President ??? local chapter of AAPC.


PERTINENT JOB DUTIES/RESPONSIBILITIES

?	Developed and implemented medical coding and audit service line for large law firm, to include RAC and Medicare repayment audits, as well as OIG Work Plan, DME, PATH, and HCC diagnosis coding audits for hospitals and physician groups; developed and implemented Corporate Compliance Plan and related policies and procedures for large physician organization.
?	Audit medical record documentation according to Federal Documentation Guidelines to identify under-coded and over-coded services, to include Evaluation and Management services, procedures, & correct diagnosis coding. 
?	Provide consultative services and education and training to providers on appropriate medical record documentation, clinical documentation improvement, accurate coding practices, and complex coding & compliance issues, to include creation of documentation training tools for distribution to providers and preparation of reports detailing findings and recommendations. 
?	Prepare provider coding profiles for comparison within organization and against local and national statistics.
?	Planned, implemented, instructed, and evaluated educational activities for medical business practice and medical coding programs for adult education center; developed all material for training modules and programs within core curriculum. 
?	Responsible for overall operations and financial management of 12 provider neurology/neurosurgery practice.
?	Act as liaison with the management of the Stroke, Neuro ICU, Sleep Lab, and Neurophysiology Lab to ensure quality patient care and outstanding customer service. 
?	Supervise all clinical and clerical staff, including training new hires and performing annual employee evaluations, including performing quality assurance audits on coding staff; conduct billing compliance training as part of new provider orientation.
?	Responsible for preparation of yearly budget for responsible departments.
?	Assist A/R departments with coordination of benefits issues, complex insurance denials, and Medicare, Medicaid, Workers Comp, and third party payer billing issues. 
?	Assist with evaluations and research of managed care contracts and fee schedules.


----------

